# Quoting posts no longer includes [img] tags



## Null (Nov 14, 2013)

I've made a small change to the forum's code to modify how quoting posts is done.

Any instances of  tags will be removed. This is to prevent people from quoting large images, many images, or many large images in a single post. And also to stop people from quoting people quoting these images and so on and so forth until literally 80% of the page's scrolling height is due to duplications.

Try it out:
[img]http://i.imgur.com/2VKvNR0.gif

Youtube videos now also turn to links in quotes.
[youtube]8CPlF-IEkXQ[/youtube]


----------



## Null (Nov 14, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I've made a small change to the forum's code to modify how quoting posts is done.
> 
> Any instances of  tags will be removed. This is to prevent people from quoting large images, many images, or many large images in a single post. And also to stop people from quoting people quoting these images and so on and so forth until literally 80% of the page's scrolling height is due to duplications.
> 
> ...


 yes i agree great change


----------



## Male (Nov 14, 2013)

yes i agree great change


----------



## CatParty (Nov 14, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> yes i agree great change




 yes i agree great change


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you also remove YouTube embeds from quotes? They lag the shit out of the page when loading.


----------



## Null (Nov 14, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Can you also remove YouTube embeds from quotes? They lag the shit out of the page when loading.


Done. [youtube] tags translate into a static URL in quotes.


----------



## Bgheff (Nov 14, 2013)

yes i agree great change


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 14, 2013)

no i disagree bad change


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 14, 2013)

yes I agree DIE CHRIS


----------



## Watcher (Nov 14, 2013)

I usually cut out images and videos in quotes anyway, so it's good to see it made default.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow change I great agree yes


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 14, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Wow change I great agree yes


Great! I change, , agree yes?


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 14, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 yes i agree great change


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 15, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 yes i agree great change


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 15, 2013)

lost image

much change

yes great


----------



## Surtur (Nov 15, 2013)

such image much change so good


----------



## CatParty (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## champthom (Nov 15, 2013)

əƃuɐɥɔ ʇɐəɹƃ əəɹƃɐ ı səʎ ʍoʍ


----------



## exball (Nov 15, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 yes i agree great change


----------



## spaps (Nov 15, 2013)

yes i agree great change


----------



## Holdek (Nov 15, 2013)

Wasn't it just auto-spoilered before in quotes?

Isn't that more convenient for reference?


----------



## Null (Nov 16, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Wasn't it just auto-spoilered before in quotes?
> 
> Isn't that more convenient for reference?


No. People were manually doing that.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Nov 16, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> manually



Autism.


----------

